

Free spirit internet browsing from office via home network - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2008/08/06/browsing-from-office-via-home-network/

======
reduxredacted
I've been doing this for a really long time ... it started when I was asked to
research a piece of malware we were fighting at work and discovered that our
proxy filtered every useful site on the subject.

Nice recommendation, though, change the port you expose to the outside world
to something other than 22 and you'll see a lot fewer attempts to brute force
your ssh server.

~~~
zacharydanger
...or just install denyhosts.

~~~
lurkinggrue
...and move the port.

------
andrewl-hn
Well, the thing is that most of the time when the company filters your network
traffic they also block you from changing network settings.

------
uuesley
you would probably be wise to tunnel your dns queries as well....

